# Feeding Schedule



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

Hello all!!! Just want to know if there is an optimum time to feed my dog or if I should just stick to the current regimen. I currently feed my dogs at night ( anytime from 5p - 9p). I then exercise them for approx. an hour in the morning or afternoon and then for an hour again later in the evening. Some say feed the dog 25% of the ration an hour or two before exercise or conditioning and then the remainder post the exercise. Just wondering what kinds of results others have with their feeding schedules and how the dogs look during and after performance. Thanks in advance for responses.


----------



## virginia reed (Mar 10, 2009)

i have too many dogs

can't put that much thought into it! LOL


----------



## Vivianne Herrero (May 20, 2009)

On training days I typically feed after. I have heard of more cases of bloat occurring from exercise after meals than before meals. I also feed 2x a day, so they are not famished at meal times and gulp food and excess air. Also if I intend to use food rewards on the training field I do not feed before training. Don't know if that helps.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Zakia Days said:


> Hello all!!! Just want to know if there is an optimum time to feed my dog or if I should just stick to the current regimen. I currently feed my dogs at night ( anytime from 5p - 9p). I then exercise them for approx. an hour in the morning or afternoon and then for an hour again later in the evening. Some say feed the dog 25% of the ration an hour or two before exercise or conditioning and then the remainder post the exercise. Just wondering what kinds of results others have with their feeding schedules and how the dogs look during and after performance. Thanks in advance for responses.


Don't feed within 4 hours of exercise. Multiple reasons - easier to follow the rule than to figure out why.


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

I generally don't feed before exercise. In cases where I have, it was usually no less than 2 - 2.5 hrs before the activity. I've read that you can increase the incidence of bloat (I feed raw with a quality kibble which lessens the likelyhood of its occurrence). What are some of the other reasons? Guess I'll just stick to my current regimen then. Its worked for me thus far. Don't fix what ain't broke, right? Thanks everyone for your responses.


----------

